

The Secret History of Silicon Valley - Steve Blank (Gave the same talk to Twitter) - wwwjscom2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSPHfZQpIQ

======
wwwjscom2
This is a pretty famous talk, it was also given when I attended CIKM '08. He
is a really interesting speaker.

Plus his book is a great read for all startups: Four Steps to the Epiphany. If
you don't own it, you should check it out:

[http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=four+steps+to+the+e...](http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=four+steps+to+the+epiphany&oe=utf-8&cid=11637306425095726563&sa=title#ps-
sellers)

